# Grape vines for south La



## pg55 (Feb 10, 2013)

After searching the local nurseries for grape vines all I could find were 
Concord, Niagra and Mars. I liked Mars but wanted some other choices. I check a few online places and the Ison's nursery had what i was looking for.
I ended up with Black Spanish and Blanc du Bois for wine grapes with Mars for a table grape. After 2 to 3 years if I can handle growing bunch grapes and depending on what kinds do good I will do a small vineyard out front the house in grapes.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Where in south Louisiana? You are on the right track for black Spanish and blanc Dubois. Let me recommend Womack nursery in Texas. They delivered to me a great product when I ordered and have bs and bdb. Home Depot and lowes carry Niagara and concord because your average planter knows nothing about grapes and their sustainability (just like me a few years ago.) let me also recommend conquistador as your table grape (which also makes a decent wine). I think it will be much better for you than mars. Womack doesn't carry it buy google it and I bet you can find some Florida nurseries that do. Another option for might be Norton (with some spraying). I've ha decent norton wine in Louisiana - Landry vineyards. I also grow favorite, which is a black Spanish seedling.


----------



## pg55 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am located in the Loranger, LA. area. I did look at Womacks but ended up getting them from Ison's. Heard they were a good place. I may end up with a couble of Nortons if i can make time to make a trellis and ride over to Pontchartrain Vineyards on the other side of Covington. I think they plant Nortons. If not I will plant what ever they are planting.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think they do norton and blanc Dubois. I've heard mixed reviews on their Nortons though. The best I've had are from Missouri and Virginia. Good luck. I'm in ms and pretty much the same disease prone boat as you.


----------



## pg55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Broke down and started a trellis 72' long. I end up ordering 10 Lomanto vines from Womack. I plan on planting 9 on the trellis. 
I figure why wait. If it does not work out I will plant muscadines on the trellis. I will like to do 1 or 2 more tells but I am running out of time and I got to make sure I can take care what I got.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm excited about my lomanto here in Mississippi. It is doing quite well in Texas and I hope it makes it here in pd central.


----------



## pg55 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well my Lomanto were on order for about 2 weeks and I saw that my credit card was never charged. So i called and was told they were out of lomanto. You think they would have told me then and there or called a couple of days later. I ended up with Black Spanish. I hope I will get the order soon.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's terrible. Black Spanish will do well for you though, maybe better than lomanto.


----------



## pg55 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am 95% finnish with my first trellis. I just got to work out an issue with my auto timer for my drip irriagation. I do love the drip irriagation. 4 gallons an hour per vine. Just gonna use it when we are in a dry spell.










end post 





vine with drip system


----------



## pg55 (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to give a big thanks to bigdrums2 for answering a lot of my questions.
Thanks again.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, looks great! Good luck. If those vines haven't budded out then give them a good dormant spray.


----------



## pg55 (May 25, 2014)

This is an update for 2014. I vines are looking great. Lots of grapes this year. i will let them ripe.


----------



## Keith5 (Nov 23, 2019)

Any update on the Black Spanish grapes in Louisiana ? I’m in New Orleans and want to plant some wine grapes that will grow here


----------

